# "Modulo"....was ist das ?



## maddin (10 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir den Begriff "Modulo" erklären ? 

In der Antriebstechnik fällt der Begriff immer wieder , aber eine genaue Erklärung, was dieser Begriff bedeutet, konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht finden...

Kann mir jemand den Begriff genauer definieren ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 November 2010)

Modulo in der Mathematik gibt es hier, aber was hat dies mit Antriebstechnik zu tun?


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2010)

Meinst du den math. Modulo?

--> http://www.itwissen.info/definition/lexikon/Modulo-modulo.html


----------



## argv_user (10 November 2010)

Ich glaube da hat ein Schlaumeier einfach ein o an den Modul angehängt!
Gemeint ist wohl am ehesten das hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modul_(Technik)


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2010)

maddin schrieb:


> ... aber eine genaue Erklärung, was dieser Begriff bedeutet, konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht finden...


geht mir genauso. Hat meiner Meinung nach etwas mit immer gleicher Schrittweite zu tun.

Diese immer gleiche Schrittweite tritt zum Beispiel bei Rundschalttischen auf. Montiert man einen Drehgeber direkt an der Achse des Tisches, so sind z.B. 4096 Striche des Gebers genau eine Umdrehung des Tisches. Und das ist für jeden mittelmäßig begabten Automatisierer beherrschbar. Auch wenn es mal statt 4096 nur 3072 Striche sein sollten.

So, nun kommt der Servomotor mit meinetwegen ebenfalls 4096 Geberstrichen. Aber da ist bis zum Rundschalttisch noch ein Getriebe dazwischen. Sagen wir mal: 17/39. Der Tisch dreht also siebzehn mal, während der Motor 39 mal dreht. Somit entspricht eine Tischumdrehung 4096*39/17, also ungefähr 9396,70588 Geberstrichen. Exakt sind es 9396 12/17 Geberstriche.

Damit der Rundschalttisch auch nach tausenden Umdrehungen immer wieder in der Ausgangsposition landet, muss ich also abwechselnd mal 9396 und 9397 Geberstriche weiterfahren. Also während siebzehn Tischumdrehungen muss ich zwölf mal 9397 und fünf mal 9396 Geberstriche fahren.

So habe ich den Begriff Modulo im Zusammenhang mit Antriebstechnik verstanden. Wer was Abweichendes weiß: her damit! Lasst uns unser Wissen mehren ...


----------



## blasterbock (10 November 2010)

Könnte es sein, dass sich der Begriff auf den Rollradius eine Ritzels bezieht ?

Dann würde gelten : Modulo 10 ==> 10 * PI = 31,415....


----------



## offliner (10 November 2010)

In der Antriebtechnik heisst das folgendes: Die Position der Achse wird nach überschreiten der Modulolänge wieder auf den Anfangswert gesetzt. z.B. Rundachse, Modulolänge 0°..360°, hier beginnt die Achsposition wieder bei Null, wenn 359° überschrittenwerden, d.h. Position 0°=360°.
Rückwärts funtioniert das nat. auch.


----------



## maddin (10 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@Rainer, Ralle & argv_user . den Begriff gibt es schon in der Antriebstechnik... besserer Begriff : "Modulo Positionierung"

@Perfektionist : danke, daß mich einer versteht....
In einer SEW Doku habe ich auch noch was gefunden, dort kann eine Modulo Positionierung programmiert werden..
"Die Modulo Positionierung ist eine Endlos-Positionierung im Kreis. Über Modulo Grenzen (Parameter) kann festgelegt werden, bei welcher Position wieder bei 0 begonnen wird"

In SEW Moviaxis Umrichtern gibt es einen Modulo-Istwert vom Umrichter.
Die Einheit dieses Istwerts sind Geber Inkremente. Ich weiß damit nichts anzufangen. Deshalb wollte ich dazu näheres wissen.

Ich dachte immer, daß es sich um eine Modulo Positionierung handelt, wenn die Zielposition außerhalb einer Umdrehung des Gebers liegt, sprich eine Anwenderspezifische Zielposition, die umgerechnet werden muss und mehrere Geberumdrehungen benötigt....
Aber das ist so wohl nicht richtig....

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand noch mehr....


Gruß maddin


----------



## Verpolt (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich brauche den modulo Befehl, um ein Nockensteuerwerk mit Dynamik zu realisieren.


```
L     #Position                     //aktuelle Position 0-359°
L     #Vorlauf_Geschwindigkeit     //Vorlaufzeit x Geschwindigkeit in Grad/ms
+D                                //P+(t x v/1000)
L     360
MOD   
T     #Position_Dynamik
```

Bei Dynamik wird der aktuellen Position, in Abhängigkeit der Geschwindigkeit, der Vorlauf hinzu addiert.

Wenn z.B. der aktuellen (realen) Position wegen Dynamik 10° hinzugefügt werden (addiert) soll, dann wäre bei 355°+10°=365°.
Das wäre suboptimal 

Der Befehl Modulo (365 / 360 = 1, Rest 5) bringt das Ergebnis 5°.  Das spart Rechenarbeit


----------



## maddin (10 November 2010)

Hallo Verpolt,


```
L     #Position                     //aktuelle Position 0-359°
L     #Vorlauf_Geschwindigkeit     //Vorlaufzeit x Geschwindigkeit in Grad/ms
+D                                //P+(t x v/1000)
L     360
MOD   
T     #Position_Dynamik
```
 
Ist das STEP 7 ?

Wußte gar nicht daß es solche eine Funktion gibt....

Man lernt nie aus....

Gruß Maddin


----------



## peter(R) (10 November 2010)

Ja die gibt es und die funktioniert prima wenn man zB ein Nockenschaltwerk programmieren will aber diese aufgeblasene Sonderbaugruppe FM xxx nicht kaufen will.
Man kann ja für eine Umderehung nicht nur 0-360° vorsehen sondern zB. auch
0 - 999 oder was immer dem Kunden sonst so einfällt.
Ein richtig schöner Befehl wenn man es mit im Kreis drehenden Dingen zu tun hat.

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (10 November 2010)

Ja, Step7


Hatte mal einen modulo Befehl in Rockwell (AllenBradley) vergeblich gesucht und musste den Sch.... mathematisch herleiten-->3 DIN A4 Seiten in KOP :evil:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ja, Step7
> 
> 
> Hatte mal einen modulo Befehl in Rockwell (AllenBradley) vergeblich gesucht und musste den Sch.... mathematisch herleiten-->3 DIN A4 Seiten in KOP :evil:



Bei manchen Steuerungen bzw. Programmen steht der Rest der ganzzahligen Division im Register bzw. Akku 2. Glaube, bei der Bosch-WinSPS war das so.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

> 3 DIN A4 Seiten in KOP




```
DIV N7:0 N7:1 F8:0  //do a floating point divide
ADD F8:0 -.5 N7:2   //add -.5 and store in integer to truncate the unrounded float
MUL N7:2 N7:1 N7:3  //now multiply by divisor and 
SUB N7:0 N7:3 N7:4  //subtract to get the mod.
```


----------



## Oberchefe (10 November 2010)

ach ja, das waren die alten Standard PLC5 Prozessoren, die das noch nicht konnten, die Enhanced können das natürlich und die aktuelle ControlLogix Generation sowieso.


----------



## hausenm (17 November 2010)

Hilst vielleicht weiter
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11635401.pdf
So beschreibt SEW Modulo


----------



## Perfektionist (17 November 2010)

auf welcher der 116 Seiten denn? Mit dem Suchbegriff "modulo" hab ich auf den ersten Blick nichts ausmachen können


----------



## hausenm (17 November 2010)

Punkt 6.6.3 Seite 48


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

hausenm schrieb:


> Punkt 6.6.3 Seite 48




Das nenn ich mal eine ausführliche Beschreibung des modulo-Befehls


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

Schau nach bei Wicki      http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Division_mit_Rest


peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

Hast Du diesen Thread von Anfang an gelesen?


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

Meinst Du mich ???
Ja klar anfangs ging es um Antriebstechnik, dann dachte jemand da sei ein  o  zuviel, dann gab es einige gute Beschreibungen und dann gings ins allgemeine.
Mein Beitrag war zugegeben sehr allgemein.

peter(R)


----------



## argv_user (17 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich ???
> Ja klar anfangs ging es um Antriebstechnik, dann dachte jemand da sei ein  o  zuviel, dann gab es einige gute Beschreibungen und dann gings ins allgemeine.
> Mein Beitrag war zugegeben sehr allgemein.
> 
> peter(R)



OK, der mit dem o zuviel war ja ich.
Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich von der eigentlichen Technikersprache
wenig Ahnung habe, aber eines ist sicher: es werden gerne
mathematische Sachverhalte so formuliert, dass sie beim Unerfahrenen
Verwirrung stiften.

Bestes Beispiel ist der Modul (ein Übersetzungsverhältnis mit Restzähnen, die nach einer Umdrehung des einen Rades noch bleiben, oder so) und modulo, ein Verhältnis positiver ganzer Zahlen mit Rest.
Was ist da der Unterschied? Nun: der Modul ist eine Abbildung des mathematischen Begriffes auf Zahnräder, weiter nichts.

Nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Umdrehungen stehen die gleichen Zähne der Räder wieder an der Ausgangsposition...


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

@ argv_user

sorry, das betraf dich gar nicht. Tut mir leid, wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst. 
Ich habe nur den gesamten Thred revue passieren lassen. Und jetzt mal eine allgemeine mathematische Beschreibung 
von modulo aufgezeigt. 

Eigentlich ging es mir um den Satz von verpolt
Zitat:
Das nenn ich mal eine ausführliche Beschreibung des modulo-Befehls
Zitatende:
Weil die war wirklich sehr kurz und nichtssagend.

jetzt hat er mal ne ausführliche 

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ argv_user
> 
> Eigentlich ging es mir um den Satz von verpolt
> Zitat:
> ...



Das war ja auch ironisch gemeint 

Ich kenne den modulo Befehl und setze ihn auch gerne ein.

trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## argv_user (17 November 2010)

Danke Peter(R),

mich würde dann trotzdem interessieren, was jetzt in diesem Fall den Modul von modulo unterscheidet.
Also am besten von einem Maschinenbauingenieur erklärt.

Nachsatz: in diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir immer die KFZ-Branche ein,
die zwischen Thermostat und Thermoschalter unterscheidet.


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

@ argv_user

kennst Du einen ( Maschinenbauingeneur ) ....    ich nicht.

@ verpolt

das Du den Befehl  gut kennst war mir nach Beitrag #9 auch klar auch, daß das ironisch gemeint war (mein Verweis übrigens auch ).


peter(R)


----------



## argv_user (17 November 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ argv_user
> 
> kennst Du einen ( Maschinenbauingeneur ) ....    ich nicht.
> 
> peter(R)



Ja kenn ich; die lungern reihenweise bei TÜV, DEKRA und dergleichen rum und haben, obwohl sie so tun, doch oft nicht die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Das obige Zitat aus dem PDF deutet jedenfalls auch darauf hin.

Bitte entschuldigt, dass auch ich manchmal die Smileys vergesse...
Bin mal gespannt ob sich noch ein Experte meldet.


----------



## tom_x (19 November 2010)

Ich denke, man muss hier unterscheiden zwischen der mathematischen Funktion, bei der Rest einer Division gebildet wird und der Verwendung in der Antriebstechnik. Obwohl mir die Namensgleichheit nicht zufällig scheint. 

Wie dem auch sei, im SEW IPOS-Handbuch gibts ein ganzes Kapitel (6.7) darüber, bei Beckhoff gibts auch noch was.

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11645407.pdf

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/tcplclibmc/html/tcplclibmc_mc_movemodulo_appendix.htm&id=


----------

